# Getting tar off paws.



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My town tarred(sp?) The roads and didn't put enough rock down. My dogs need to be walked and when I walk them tar gets on there paws I try walking them in the grass(don't have lots of side walk just a few here and there) so sometimes they have to walk in the road. Today it got stuck between Bentley's pad and on his paw fur. I tried rinsing/pulling it off but he did not like that(I wouldn't either!!) Mae has long fur and it gets all over her paws. 

Does anyone know of a easy way getting it off? Not walking them is out of the question. I have a good sized yard but they need to be walked.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Dawn Dish soap?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have heard that mayonnaise works. . .but I haven't tried it myself. And then the Dawn to get the mayonnaise out .


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Fade said:


> Dawn Dish soap?


 Did not thank about that! We have that in the house. With he mayo the dogs would lick it off,lol.


----------



## Furfinsnfeathers (Jun 5, 2013)

Did it work? I'm all about Dawn dish liquid, when there's a sale I stock up.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I think anything with oil would work. Vegetable oil, peanut butter.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I was thinking Dawn as well because when oil spills happen and some animals get soaked in oil, they use the Dawn dish soap to get it out. Just make sure all the suds are gone and that stinks that your dogs have to walk in that. A shame you don't have more of a sidewalk.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You always use the original "blue" Dawn don't you? I read that somewhere?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

peanut butter or butter or just some type of oil should have it slide off fairly easily. We get into trouble with the tree sap here and the oily stuff seems to work.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I second mayonaise. In the ER where I used to work we used it to get tar off of roofers. (When it got hot, they'd get burned with the hot tar, which would stick to them.)


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Abby recently got sap on her, and then proceeded to play and get grass and pine needles stuck in it, too. We used butter. It worked, hut we had to give her a bath to get the butter off.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca used to get tar on her paws all the time from the beach. There were natural tar fields nearby and the tar often would wash up on the beach. I tried baby oil - works ok, but takes a while. Tried dish soap and other kinds of oil - didn't work. Eventually started using Goof Off. It's harsh, but as long as you're careful and just dab and quickly wash with a mild shampoo and rinse it's fine. Just wouldn't soak the paw in it or let it linger on the pad. And the washing afterwards is a must. Used the same stuff to clean the tar off my tennies, which would be coated with it after a beach walk.


----------

